# por una patria que sentían de ellos



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

"Igor le reprochaba a Samuel que no sintiera la misma pulsión por luchar por una patria que sentían de ellos." (Dispara yo ya estoy muerto, Julia Navarro)

Ellos se refiere a un grupo de socialistas.


Intenté traducir esta frase pero no lo conseguí: "Igor warf Samuel vor, dass er nicht den selben Drang verspürte, für ein Vaterland zu kämpfen, *wie sie von ihnen fühlten.(???)

*No entiendo el final de la frase.

Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## cuchicu

..für ein Vaterland , die Sie für eigenes halteten, zu kämpfen"  Hast das Sinn?
Quiere decir que era una patria que consideraban suya.

No sé si te he ayudado.
Grüße


----------



## ayuda?

Que sepa yo,  lo has traducido bien.    …que no sentía el mismo empuje_ [Drang_] que sentían de ellos [quienquiera que fueran... los otros compatriotas]
Es decir: No tenían/recibían de él la misma impresión que tenían/sentían de ellos [quienquiera que fueran][ los otros compatriotas, quizá ]
*Unas cuantas sugerencias **má**s:*
Drang/Antrieb/Empfang
spürten/ fühlten


----------



## DanielaKlein

Gracias por la respuesta,

¿entonces "sentir de" es un sinónimo de "considerar algo suyo"?

Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## ayuda?

que sentían de ellos [dass sie von den übrigen Kameraden spürten ]
..., dass sie nicht denselben Gefühl  von ihm spürten, wie bei den anderen Waffenkameraden...algo así  
¿Te queda todavía una duda?


----------



## DanielaKlein

ahhhh vale,me ha caído en la cuenta,


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## Tonerl

Daniela,

ich möchte auf den Vorschlag von "*ayuda?"* eingehen und versuchen, den letzten Teil dieses Satzes so zu formulieren:

 *Igor warf Samuel vor, dass er nicht den gleichen Drang verspürte, für ein Vaterland zu kämpfen, wie ihn die anderen (in sich) fühlten.*

Was meinst du dazu ?


----------



## anipo

Hallo,

Es handelt sich nicht um den Drang, sondern um das Vaterland. Die Antwort hat schon Cuchicu oben bei #2 gegeben. 

"Igor le reprochaba a Samuel que no sintiera la misma pulsión por luchar por una patria que sentían de ellos." 

"Igor warf Samuel vor, dass er nicht den selben Drang verspürte, für ein Vaterland zu kämpfen, das sie* als ihr eigenes betrachteten.*"

Oder "Igor warf Samuel vor, dass er nicht den selben Drang verspürte, für ein Vaterland, das sie* als ihr eigenes betrachteten ,*zu kämpfen." 

Saludos.


----------

